# I.D Application Received at Marriage section



## Alfexpat (Jan 24, 2015)

Gooday to you all on this helpful platform. 

l want to inquire about the duration it takes when the I.D application has been received at the Marriage section until it is printed. How many days if not months.

Thank you.


----------



## joe117 (Sep 10, 2012)

Hi there..go to the thread 'when get SMS for ID application'...you will get some of guideline there


----------



## Alfexpat (Jan 24, 2015)

Thank you so much Joe. Let me check the link you mentioned.


----------

